# How to change 'localhost:'



## AppleWatcher (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me how to change the word 'localhost' always showed in the Terminal and Darwin?

Can I do it with NetInfo Manager?

Thankx,

AW


----------



## jimr (Oct 3, 2001)

duplicate the netinfo entry for localhost and rename to the name you want.

also, you may change entries in 

/etc/hostconfig

hostname: -AUTOMATIC-
to your name

/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost to

127.0.0.1 [name] localhost

you will need to sudo to change those files.
single space between names.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 3, 2001)

in the terminal just do this
sudo hostname <the name you want>
hit return
it asks you for a password
provide it
now exit the terminal app
your machine name was changed to whatever you said.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 3, 2001)

Thankx guys!

It worked  

AW


----------

